# First single action only revolver.



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I was at the range today and ended up leaving with a new Uberti 1873 Cattleman (Replica) in .45 Colt. This is my first single action only revolver. I will be shooting it tomorrow when I am at the range.


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! Nice catch...


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks. I shot this gun today and very much enjoyed it. Loading and unloading it took a little getting use to.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats, when I first got my Blackhawk it took a little getting used to also. You don't just pop a mag in.


----------



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I brought home an 1873 today. I sold a AK-47 thru the LGS and picked up my Uberti this morning. 357 mag.....like the pic above only brass backstrap and trigger guard....will take to the range when weather permits....need to get belt and holster next.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

That would be "single action". No need to add the "only".

The first three handguns I ever owned were single action revolvers. I loved all three of them and kick my butt I ever traded them in.

Your new single action revolver is beautiful. Have fun with it.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice piece - enjoy it.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Welcome to the club, my friend!

I have gone through some sixty or seventy handguns in my time, auto loaders, DA revolvers, and SA revolvers. After the smoke cleared, my preference has been the single action for all handgun situations. Currently have a few S&W double actions, but trying to trade these in for single actions.

Yeah, even for daily carry, my .44 Special:










Bob Wright


----------

